# Look what my buns got for a birthday present!



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

....................


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Very nice, lucky buns and they are georgeous x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thats a lovely idea attaching it to your shed! I bet your the only person whos ever brought 1 of those to do that with most would think its a suitable full home in itself


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..................


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh wow- that's fab!  I've just moved my two outside into a shed, and they're loving it! I'm hoping to attach a run at some point, but hadn't even thought about one of those style ones- I might have to steal your idea :yesnod: x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

colliewobble said:


> Thank you Yes it is plenty big enough to use as a home in itself, the box bit alone is bigger than the ones in some hutches! But I wanted to give them as much space as I possibly could. They're free range in the shed anyway, so when it's too cold /wet they still have a decent space to run around in, plus they have a big converted clothes chest bed in there so it won't matter if they can't get out in the run. They're rather spoilt


actually no its not  but thats a whole different isue, as a run attached to a shed its ok, but i cant help but think that for the price you paid for that you could have got a normal run thats twice the size. it doesnt really offer very much outdoors binky space


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks nice  
They are fairly expensive for what they are, as Lil Miss said, you could have had a run, bigger and cheaper :s But it looks big enough for them from the photo's (as they have the shed aswell!) 
I'm always shocked by the prices, as I build all of mine 

*Heidi*


----------



## ilovemypets (Apr 16, 2012)

cute bunnys, what a lovely present you got for them!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

......................


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

colliewobble said:


> Wow it is really not big enough lil miss??!! I thought for the size of them it was massive. I couldn't get one with more floor space as it wouldn't fit there, and as my buns are slightly wierd and prefer to climb up things rather than hop along the floor, I thought they'd appreciate the height more:lol: They certainly seem happy enough, and I *think* that they have the recommended size just the other way round between the run and the 'cage'! It wasn't as expensive as I thought actually, I got it off ebay for nearly half the price to the run my local shop had which was about 8" high, 12" wide by 4 foot long with a nest box taking up some of that space


I can't remember off the top of my head, remind me what are the dimensions of the run?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

......................


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

colliewobble said:


> Approx 6 ft long, 2.5ft wide and about 4.5 ft high. The two ledges I put in are nearly 2 ft by 1.5 ft as well.


In that case Miss is 100% right, as it stands it is fine because they have the shed as well, but on it's one it is too small.

The RWAF's recommended minimum size is a 6ft x 2ft single hutch (5ft x 2ft double) with a permanently attached 8ft x 6ft run.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

............................


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

colliewobble said:


> I really though that it was big enough to use as a home in itself. Their shed is bigger than the hutch sizes say though, so it's hopefully big enough for them. Have to say though, if tiny Nethies need that much space, I cant imagine how much room the larger breeds need!


As I said, it is fine as you have it because they have the shed as well 
And breed has nothing to do with how much space they get ALL breeds need as much space as possible.
And in all honesty the nethies are far, far more active than the bigger breeds so deserve just as much space 

Those coup type hutches aren't that great, especially due to the price and the layout of them.
For example a playhouse with attached run will cost half the price as one of those, yet offer much, much more space.
Some are fine for chickens but personally that aren't that great for other animals.


----------

